# Doubts in online visa application



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

I had a few doubts while filling up the online visa application. Please clarify

1) _In the 2nd page, there is a general question under the section
National identity documents
which states
Does this applicant have national identity documents?_

- Does this refer to the documents of the applicant's home country or if the applicant has a PR in another country? Also, if it is home country (ex. India), is it mandatory to mention other documents like Driving license other than our passport??
_
2) Non-migrating dependent family members
Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?_

Is it better to mention other members like our parents? Does this have any impact on our visa?

3) Is it mandatory to mention Spouse employment history even if we are not claiming points for that?

4) Regarding the question about residence in other countries, there is a point which states "Give details of the last permanent address in this country." .
Does this mean even if have visited a country many times, it is sufficient to mention the last visit and dates only.

Please help.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

1. Other Identity documents include birth certificates, passports etc (in any country)

2. If you indicate your parents as non migrating migrants, you will have to prove that they are dependent on you more than any other source. And they will all have to undergo medical exams. If any of them fails - all will not get visa.


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

Shanki said:


> I had a few doubts while filling up the online visa application. Please clarify
> 
> 1) _In the 2nd page, there is a general question under the section
> National identity documents
> ...




1) In the 2nd page, there is a general question under the section
National identity documents
which states
Does this applicant have national identity documents?

- Does this refer to the documents of the applicant's home country or if the applicant has a PR in another country? Also, if it is home country (ex. India), is it mandatory to mention other documents like Driving license other than our passport??

This is not necessary but if you have any thing its better. I have provided my driving licence as ID for My spouse and myself

2) Non-migrating dependent family members
Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?

Is it better to mention other members like our parents? Does this have any impact on our visa?

If you are mentioning this then you have to take all the depending non immigrating members also for PCC and Medicals. Its better you dont mention them..but I had mentioned my mom as non immigrating member and I had take her to PCC and Medicals but I have not my CO allotted still..my be Im planing to remove my mom once I get my CO allotted 

3) Is it mandatory to mention Spouse employment history even if we are not claiming points for that?

Yes its better ....I have done it in my application..

4) Regarding the question about residence in other countries, there is a point which states "Give details of the last permanent address in this country." .
Does this mean even if have visited a country many times, it is sufficient to mention the last visit and dates only.


You should give the complete length of stay...may be you would have traveled back n forth but you would have had a residence address for a certain period you lived there...so mention that..It is not required to fill all the time of entry and exit in that filed...there is separate form Form 80 where your CO would ask to fill if necessary..there it would ask you the number of times you had visited various countries including countries of visits...


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

kark said:


> 1) In the 2nd page, there is a general question under the section
> National identity documents
> which states
> Does this applicant have national identity documents?
> ...


Thanks Kark...
For qn4, I had stayed for a few weeks as paying guest in some countries for which I don't have the address details. 
So form 80 is not mandatory right? We have to submit it only if the CO asks, right?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Shanki said:


> Thanks Kark...
> For qn4, I had stayed for a few weeks as paying guest in some countries for which I don't have the address details.
> So form 80 is not mandatory right? We have to submit it only if the CO asks, right?


Form 80 and 1221 are to be filled and provided to CO only if he asks.
Also I have read that national identity documents are like SSNs for US. In India national ID doc is not there - Adhaar might be able to fill that spot, but for now I believe India don't have one!


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

superm said:


> Form 80 and 1221 are to be filled and provided to CO only if he asks.
> Also I have read that national identity documents are like SSNs for US. In India national ID doc is not there - Adhaar might be able to fill that spot, but for now I believe India don't have one!


That's a relief (atleast till the CO asks)...Thanks superm

So I will leave the national ID doc field blank.

Thanks


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Shanki said:


> That's a relief (atleast till the CO asks)...Thanks superm
> 
> So I will leave the national ID doc field blank.
> 
> Thanks


For now you need not upload it but I would suggest to at least fill it in advance as it's a long form-18 pages. And everyone has doubts while filling it. So to save time when Co asks - fill it now and clear your doubts, if any. 
You can even front load it if you want, and I will be doing that so that Co is satisfied completely and time is saved. 
Best of luck.


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

superm said:


> For now you need not upload it but I would suggest to at least fill it in advance as it's a long form-18 pages. And everyone has doubts while filling it. So to save time when Co asks - fill it now and clear your doubts, if any.
> You can even front load it if you want, and I will be doing that so that Co is satisfied completely and time is saved.
> Best of luck.


What is front loading??


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Shanki said:


> What is front loading??


PCC submission before CO allocation. I had also same query a few days ago. 

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)




----------

